# Food Safety News - 08/02/2021



## daveomak.fs (Aug 2, 2021)

*Pure Eire Dairy closes in wake of E. coli outbreak*
By Coral Beach on Aug 02, 2021 12:05 am
Pure Eire Dairy in Washington state has closed down for good. State officials linked the dairy to an outbreak of E. Coli infections beginning in May. As of June 24 there were 17 confirmed patients in the outbreak. Ten of the patients are younger than 10 years old. Ten of the 17 patients have had... Continue Reading


*Study shows recall-associated outbreaks have more illnesses*
By News Desk on Aug 02, 2021 12:03 am
Every year there are hundreds of foodborne disease outbreaks reported in the United States. However, relatively few are actually associated with food recalls. A study recently published in Epidemiology & Infection and online by Cambridge University Press compared 226 outbreaks associated with food recalls with those not associated with recalls during 2006–2016. The study, led by... Continue Reading


*Time to think about safe and healthy school lunches*
By News Desk on Aug 02, 2021 12:01 am
Back to school is an exciting time filled with new school supplies, including a new lunch box. But a good lunch can easily go bad if not properly packed. Without proper storage, perishable food is at risk for harmful bacteria after two hours, said Ravi Jadeja, food safety specialist for Oklahoma State University’s Robert M.... Continue Reading


----------

